# Well this is different, might be useful



## Rickbb (Sep 16, 2021)

New Encryption Technique Better Protects Photographs in the Cloud
					

Users can display images as usual, but neither attackers nor tech platforms can see them




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## rallison (Oct 20, 2021)

scientificamerican is the website


----------

